# 4th man required.



## williamalex1 (Aug 11, 2015)

We would like another forum'er  to complete our 4 ball. 
 Williep and I have invited Patrick148 to Bellshill GC on Monday 17th August, tee time 10.30ish.  Its a freebie, anyone interested please send me a PM, on a 1st come basis.:thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 11, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			We would like another forum'er  to complete our 4 ball. 
 Williep and I have invited Patrick148 to Bellshill GC on Monday 17th August, tee time 10.30ish.  Its a freebie, anyone interested please send me a PM, on a 1st come basis.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

EDIT- male or female welcome.


----------



## daverollo (Aug 12, 2015)

Bugger, I wish I'd read this yesterday and not booked some appointments in for Monday, would have been up for that.

Let me know if you're planning anymore golfing in and around Glasgow, I don't mind paying!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 14, 2015)

Back to work or I would have loved a game. Will catch you soon for a game. Just waiting to sort some dates when I get back on Monday.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Back to work or I would have loved a game. Will catch you soon for a game. Just waiting to sort some dates when I get back on Monday.
		
Click to expand...

That 'll be great Fab :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 16, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			We would like another forum'er  to complete our 4 ball. 
 Williep and I have invited Patrick148 to Bellshill GC on Monday 17th August, tee time 10.30ish.  Its a freebie, anyone interested please send me a PM, on a 1st come basis.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Still no takers yet.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 16, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Still no takers yet.

Click to expand...

Still no takers !.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Aug 16, 2015)

Just seen this, would have made up the numbers but too late for me to get the day off work now.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 16, 2015)

BrizoH71 said:



			Just seen this, would have made up the numbers but too late for me to get the day off work now.
		
Click to expand...

Some other time  mate :thup:.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 16, 2015)

Is it the thought of seeing Patrick's legs that is putting folk off this game? :whoo:


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Is it the thought of seeing Patrick's legs that is putting folk off this game? :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe the thought of Wullie Pettigrew's bowly skinny footballers legs :rofl:


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 16, 2015)

Or your patter...:thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Or your patter...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Its the way I tell em. :rofl:


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 16, 2015)

Was tempted but I've just done an 809 mile drive and don't want to see the inside of a car again for a day or two!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Was tempted but I've just done an 809 mile drive and don't want to see the inside of a car again for a day or two!
		
Click to expand...

Some other time mate :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 17, 2015)

How did you guys get on?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 17, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			How did you guys get on?
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for asking Virtuocity

Modesty almost forbids but :smirk: . Great weather and company , I played pretty mediocre and scrambled a bit, but Patrick had a really bad day out of his office and got his bottom whipped as did williep :rofl:
Stroke play results- williamalex1 net 71, Patrick 148 net 81,williep net 83.
 Stableford scores = me 37 points, Patrick 26 points, williep 25 points
I may need a surgeon to get the smug look of my face  :whoo:


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh Patrick


----------



## Daveh922 (Aug 18, 2015)

If only I had noticed this a few days earlier! Joining Bellshill this coming season so would&#39;ve been good to fit in another round beforehand.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Dave , where are you from  etc.

 I have Canadian visitors coming next week staying for a month so will be busy.
   But give me a shout after that and we'll get you down a game.:cheers:


----------



## Daveh922 (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks a lot 

From Motherwell been playing up at the Westerwood but not enjoying it whatsoever - the course isn't in great condition so decided to look around and Bellshill is only 5 minutes from my house so it made sense. 

Yeah definitely sounds good to me. How long have you been a member at Bellshill?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Daveh922 said:



			Thanks a lot 

From Motherwell been playing up at the Westerwood but not enjoying it whatsoever - the course isn't in great condition so decided to look around and Bellshill is only 5 minutes from my house so it made sense. 

Yeah definitely sounds good to me. How long have you been a member at Bellshill?
		
Click to expand...

Only 35 years but seems like yesterday  I'll send you a PM with my number .


----------



## Daveh922 (Aug 18, 2015)

Haha brilliant. I've sent you mine too - looking forward to getting a game.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 20, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Thanks for asking Virtuocity

Modesty almost forbids but :smirk: . Great weather and company , I played pretty mediocre and scrambled a bit, but Patrick had a really bad day out of his office and got his bottom whipped as did williep :rofl:
Stroke play results- williamalex1 net 71, Patrick 148 net 81,williep net 83.
 Stableford scores = me 37 points, Patrick 26 points, williep 25 points
I may need a surgeon to get the smug look of my face  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the game guys enjoyed the course despite those horrible green things all over the place.

It was a big mistake to carry a full set on prob the hottest day this year and on the hilliest course i've played in a while... 

Played crap but thats golf for you, highlight of the day for me was Wullie, being in the woods and hitting the tree that was in front of him and the ball ending up 40 yards behind him LOL.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 20, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Thanks for the game guys enjoyed the course despite those horrible green things all over the place.

It was a big mistake to carry a full set on prob the hottest day this year and on the hilliest course i've played in a while... 

Played crap but thats golf for you, highlight of the day for me was Wullie, being in the woods and hitting the tree that was in front of him and the ball ending up 40 yards behind him LOL.
		
Click to expand...

Those green thing were trees Patrick, but as you were in them often enough , you'll recognise them the next time,:smirk:


----------

